

UI / UX Design Interviews, Murat Mutlu - frankiefreesbie
https://medium.com/ux-design-interviews/murat-mutlu-aa7cab06af2e

======
frankiefreesbie
Frank : When your friends or parents ask to you what job do you do, how do you
answer?

Murat : I use to say I work in the mobile design industry but that just meant
my friends kept asking if I could get them discounts on iPhones!

It’s easier to tell people ‘I design websites’, I leave any mention of UX or
product design out of conversations.

